# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی و مطالعه گروهی برای کنکور 93 (تجربی ها همه بیاین)

## eli.naz

*اولا ســــــــــــلام عرض میشه*
دوما:من تجربی هستم.متاسفانه امسال نتونستم کنکور بدم.قصد دارم باز هم درس بخونم برای پزشکی  :Y (549): 
از همه ی دوستانی که رشتشون تجربی هستش و قصد دارن برای کنکور 93 خودشون رو آماده کنن دعوت میکنم که اعلام آمادگی کنن تا با هم پیش بریم.
برنامه هم به این صورت هستش:
*تابستون:مطالعه دروس پایه(دوم و سوم) + بخش هایی از سال اول که لازمه مثل فیزیک و عربی* :Y (726): 
*

پاییز:مطالعه دروس پیش 1 + مرور دروس پایه* :Y (503): 
*
زمستون:مطالعه دروس پیش 2 + مرور دروس پایه* :Y (487): *


فروردین:مرور پیش 1 و 2* :Y (623): 
*
اردیبهشت تا 20 خرداد:مرور پیش و پایه* :Y (578): *

2 هفته ی باقی مونده تا کنکور هم فقط آزمون* :Y (494): *
*
خوب حالا هر کس آماده است بسم الله.اعلام آمادگی کنین تا با هم پیش بریم.برنامه هفتگی رو اول هفته اعلام میکنم و نتیجه مطالعه رو آخر هفته به هم میگیم.اگر توی هر مبحث (که همه با هم مشترک هستیم) مشکلی هم داشتیم توی همین تاپیک از دوستانمون میپرسیم  :Y (434):

----------


## mahsa92

اگ چه امسال میرم دانشگاه ولی سال دیگه هم کنکور میدم و پایه ی خوندنتون هستم  :Y (386):

----------


## M o h a m m a d

فکر میکنم تایپیک عالی ای باشه ولی قول نمیدم با برنامه ای که میذاری برم جلو
آخه شاید مثلا من یا هر کس دیگه توی شیمی قوی هست و نخواد وقت خیلی زیادی بذاره و وقتشو تقسیم کنه بین سایر دروس
ولی با اینکه آخر هفته بیایم واسه رفع اشکال  پایه ام!!!!
I'm in :Y (434):

----------


## eli.naz

دوستایی که پایه هستن واسه اینکه یه مقدار تعدادمون بیشتر بشه صبر می کنیم.از جمعه برنامه میدم  :Y (591): بعد انشالله هر روز میایم اینجا و مشکلاتمون رو برطرف میکنیم.آخر هفته هم نتیجه کلی رو میگیم

----------


## wine

اگه امکانش هست منم بصورت آزمایشی 1 هفته رو هستم .
چون من کار هم میکنم وقتم از بقیه عزیزان کمتره نمیدونم تا چه حد شدنی هست.
بجاش زبان رو اصلا نمیخونم .

----------


## eli.naz

> اگه امکانش هست منم بصورت آزمایشی 1 هفته رو هستم .
> چون من کار هم میکنم وقتم از بقیه عزیزان کمتره نمیدونم تا چه حد شدنی هست.
> بجاش زبان رو اصلا نمیخونم .


دوست عزیز برنامه سنگین نیست.مخصوصا برنامه تابستون  :Yahoo (1):  حالا جمعه که برنامه 1 هفته رو گذاشتم امیدوار میشین که با برنامه پیش برین.انشالله که هممون موفق میشیم

----------


## mahsa92

بی صبرانه منتظ برنامه ات هستم :Y (466):

----------


## konkuru

waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 9000000000

لبیک یا الناز اگه برنامت خوبباشه منم هستم
اما میدونی اگه بخوای واسه تابستون مثلا پایه رو بخونیم باید تو تابستون حداقل 3 بار کل پایه رو مرور کنیم چ.ن تابستون کم وقتی نیست وباید به بهترین وجه ازش استفاده کرد
سعی کن  اعتدال همه درسها  رعایت کنی

----------


## eli.naz

> لبیک یا الناز اگه برنامت خوبباشه منم هستم
> اما میدونی اگه بخوای واسه تابستون مثلا پایه رو بخونیم باید تو تابستون حداقل 3 بار کل پایه رو مرور کنیم چ.ن تابستون کم وقتی نیست وباید به بهترین وجه ازش استفاده کرد
> سعی کن  اعتدال همه درسها  رعایت کنی


دوست عزیز 3 بار ؟؟؟ به نظرم 3 بار پایه توی تابستون خیلی زیاده.آخه من نمیخوام تابستون خیلی برنامه سنگین باشه.چون خسته کننده میشه و دیگه نایی واسه پاییز و زمستون و بهار نمیمونه.در ضمن بچه ها بیشترشون از درس خوندن خسته هستن و میخوان تابستون یه مقدار استراحت هم بکنن.به نظر من درس خوندم مثل دویدن روی تردمیل هستش.باید از سرعت کم شروع کنیم .گرنه نفسمون میگیره.نگران پایه نباش.با برنامه من تا زمان کنکور 4 بار دروس پایه مرور میشن.

----------


## eli.naz

> waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!


منتظر باشین دوستم

----------


## eli.naz

> بی صبرانه منتظ برنامه ات هستم


منم بی صبرانه منتظرم که زود تر بریم به جنگ کنکور.از همین حالا بگم یکی از صندلی های پزشکی شهید بهشتی مال خودمه  :Y (767):

----------


## eli.naz

*خــــــوب تصمیم گرفتم امروز برنامه رو بذارم که اگر کسی خواست برای خودش تغییراتی ایجاد کنه* :Y (429): 

*قبل از هرچیز باید بگم کــــه* این چیزی که من میگم محدوده مطالعاتی هر هفته هستش.هرکسی روش مطالعه خودش رو داره.هرکس یه وقتی میتونه درس بخونه.برای مثال من خودم اینجوری عمل میکنم: از ظهر تا عصر درس میخونم.تست های دروس اختصاصی همون روز رو همون شب میزنم و تست های درسهای عمومی رو صبح روز بعد میزنم.

*اصل مطلب:

شنبه: ادبیات سال دوم دروس 1و2و3و4---فیزیک سال اول فصل بازتاب از اول فصل تـــــــا ابتدای مبحث آینه های کروی

یکشنبه:زیست سال دوم فصل اول تا اول انواع پروتئین ها---عربی سال اول درس اول---شیمی سال دوم از اول فصل تـــــآ عدد جرمی و ایزوتوپ

دوشنبه:زیست سال دوم فصل اول تا آخر فصل---دینی سال دوم دروس 1و2و3---ریاضی مرور سال اول(جبر پایه و محاسبات جبری)

سه شنبه:زیست سال دوم فصل دوم تا مبحث ریبوزوم---ادبیات سال دوم دروس 5و6و7---فیزیک سال اول آینه های کروی

چهارشنبه:زیست سال دوم فصل دوم تا آخر فصل---زبان سال سوم درس اول---شیمی سال دوم فصل اول تا مدل کوانتومی اتم

پنج شنبه:زیست سال دوم فصل سوم---عربی سال اول درس دوم---ریاضی سال دوم فصل معادله گویا اصم نامعادله

نکته 1: روز جمعه برنامه خاصی نداریم.چون بعضی ها ممکنه بخوان استراحت کنن.یا بعضی ها از برنامه جا مونده باشن جمعه برای جبران باشه.

نکته 2:هر روز توی برنامه زیست داریم اینجوری تا آخر تابستون 2 ال 3 بار زیست پایه رو مرور میکنیم

نکته 3:چون من کتابهام قدیمی تر از شما هستن واسه همین نگفتم از صفحه چند تا چند.چون ممکنه اشتباه بشه.عنوان مبحث رو گفتم.

نکته 4:خلاصه نویسی و تست زدن و نشان دار کردن تست های مشکل فراموش نشه.چون برای دوران مرور لازممون میشه.

حالا لطفا بچه ها اعلام کنن کیا هستن که همراهانمون رو بشناسیم*  :Y (469): *
*

----------


## pooryakharatha

سلام
منم هستم
البته من اینایی که شما گذاشتی رو کاملا خوندم توو این هفته و هفته قبل
ولی اصلا نمیشه 4 فصل از زیست کتاب شما( البته میشه 3 فصل کتاب جدید) رو توی یه هفته خوند و تستاشو زد
دین و زندگی هم برا تابستون بهتره خونده نشه 
ادبیات هم باید مبحثی خونده بشه
بعدم ریاضی کلا تغییر کرده نسبت به کتاب شما

خلاصه خوشحال میشم بتونیم به هم کمک کنیم

----------


## eli.naz

> سلام
> منم هستم
> البته من اینایی که شما گذاشتی رو کاملا خوندم توو این هفته و هفته قبل
> ولی اصلا نمیشه 4 فصل از زیست کتاب شما( البته میشه 3 فصل کتاب جدید) رو توی یه هفته خوند و تستاشو زد
> دین و زندگی هم برا تابستون بهتره خونده نشه 
> ادبیات هم باید مبحثی خونده بشه
> بعدم ریاضی کلا تغییر کرده نسبت به کتاب شما
> 
> خلاصه خوشحال میشم بتونیم به هم کمک کنیم


در خدمتیم  :Yahoo (1): 
راجع به زیست به نظرم تقسیم بندیِ خوبیه.خیلی سنگین نیست.آخه این 3 فصل خیلی سبک هستن.البته بازم میگم به توانایی هرکس بستگی داره
بعضی ها اصلا اعتقادی به خوندن عمومی ها ندارن توی تابستون.ولی من قصد دارم کلّ دروس رو جمع کنم چه عمومی چه اختصاصی
در مورد ادبیات هم حق با شماست.ولی من تصمیمم اینه که ادبیات رو توی تابستون درس به درس بخونم.ولی پاییز و زمستون و بهار که 3 بار مرور میشه اونموقع ادبیات رو موضوعی بخونم.البته نظر همه ی دوستان از جمله شما محترم هستش  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## DANNART

سلام بچه ها کسی هست که هم بخواد بره دانشگاه هم بخونه برای سال بعد؟

----------


## DANNART

من کتابای درسیم مال سال 89 به قبله همه رو باید جدید بگیرم یا فقط بعضیا مثه دینی پیش که خیلی تغییر کرده ؟

----------


## mahsa66

> سلام به همگی 
> سلام مهسا خانوم 
> منم بعد از گرفتن فوق لیسانس مهندسی اصلاح نباتات تصمیم دارم دوباره کنکور بدم. من میخوام اگه خدا بخواد دارو سازی قبول بشم. به قول شما خدا رو چه دیدی. ان شاا... هر دو مون قبول بشیم. هنوز کتابهای دبیرستان رو نگرفتم. شما چی کار می کنین. دارین میخونین؟


سلام بله منم لیسانس مدیریت دارم اما به خاطر علاقه شدید به دندونپزشکی دوست دارم حسابی بخونم من فقط کتاب سال سوم چاپ 91 رو دارم اما دوم 90رو نمیدونم از کجا گیر بیارم شما چی همه رو دارید؟اگه حاضرین بیاین باهم پیش بریم

----------


## tanhaei

> سلام به همه
> من 25سالمه و تصمیم دارم باز در کنکور شرکت کنم البته دیپلم من ریاضی هستش اما دوست دارم تجربی شرکت کنم راستش دوست دارم دندونپزشکی بخونم.به قول دوستان(خدارو چه دیدی)
> اما از همه دوستان گلم میخوام که کمکم کنن چون من خیلی ساله از درسهای دبیرستان دور بودم لطفا هر توصیه ای به نظرتون میرسه بهم بگین خوشحال میشم.در اخر اگر کسی بهم بگه که واسه دندونپزشکی دولتی چه ترازی واز هر درس چند درصد لازمه،ازش خیلی خیلی ممنون میشم.
> منتظر لطف شما دوستان هستم.


سلام مهسا خانوم
منم 25 سالمه مهندسی کامپیوتر خوندم امشالم نکور دادم رتبه ام 26000 شد نمیدونم آزادم قبول میشم یا نه
من از سال 91 تصمیم گرفتم که دندون بخونم خیلی علاه دارم
فقط میتونم بگم این کنکور رو جدی بگیرید
زیست و شیمی رو از الان بخونید من از آبان شروع کردم وقت کم آوردم

----------


## tanhaei

> سلام به همگی 
> سلام مهسا خانوم 
> منم بعد از گرفتن فوق لیسانس مهندسی اصلاح نباتات تصمیم دارم دوباره کنکور بدم. من میخوام اگه خدا بخواد دارو سازی قبول بشم. به قول شما خدا رو چه دیدی. ان شاا... هر دو مون قبول بشیم. هنوز کتابهای دبیرستان رو نگرفتم. شما چی کار می کنین. دارین میخونین؟


دوست عزیز تا جایی که من میدونم کسی که مدرکی بالاتر از کارشناسی داشته باشه نمیتونه کنکور سراسری شرکت کنه 
دفترچه رو با دقت بخونید و شرکت کنید تا وقتتون تلف نشه 
92 که اینجوری بود

----------


## Asalin

سلام مهسا خانوم. منم میخوام تمام کتابها سال دو و سه و پیش رو بخرم. فعلا نگرفتم. اره دوست دارم با هم بخونیم به کوب. البته یه دو هفته ای در گیرم. ان شاا... بعدش. میخوای برنامه ریزی کنیم. 
البته الان یکی یه چیزی نوشته خدا کنه صحت نداشته باشه که فوق لیسانس نمی تونن کنکور بدن

----------


## Asalin

سلام 
شما مطمین هستین ای ندفترچه رو از کجا باید گیر آورد؟

----------


## tanhaei

> سلام 
> شما مطمین هستین ای ندفترچه رو از کجا باید گیر آورد؟


دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام کنکور 92 اینجوری نوشته بود بازم سوال کنید از بقیه ولی من ممئن هستم چون خودم لیسانسم میخواستم بدونم برا خودم مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنه دیدم کارشناسی میتونه ولی مدارک بالاتر از کارشناسی نوشته که نمیتونن

----------


## tanhaei

> سلام 
> شما مطمین هستین ای ندفترچه رو از کجا باید گیر آورد؟



 ز) مطابق مصوبه چهل و پنجمين جلسه شورايعالي برنام ه ريزي علوم پزشكي مورخ 7
در صورت شركت مجدد در آزمون سراسري و قبولي با رعايت شرايط زير مجاز به ادامه تحصيل در مقطع دكتراي عمومي رشت ه هاي پزشكي،
دندانپزشكي و داروسازي و يا مقطع كارشناسي رشت ه هاي گروه آموزش پزشكي باشند. 1) گذراندن طرح نيروي انساني براي دان ش آموختكان
مقطع كارشناسي مشمول طرح، الزامي م ي باشد. 2) داوطلبان نبايستي به هيچيك از ارگا ن ها و يا دستگا ه هاي اجرايي تعهد خدمت، تعهد سهميه
بومي و يا سهميه مناطق محروم داشته باشن د . 3) چنانچه داوطلب در مقطع كارشناسي از آموزش رايگان برخوردار بوده است، در صورت قبو لي
در دوره هاي مزبور، ملزم به پرداخت شهريه مطابق مصوبه هيأت امناي دانشگاه مربوط مي باشد. 4) تطبيق دروس تخصصي مقطع كارشناسي،
در دوره دكتري عمومي (پزشكي، دندانپزشكي و داروساز ي ) امكان پذير نمي باشد. 5) مطابق مصوبه شصت و چهارمين جلسه شوراي معين
90 ، پذيرفته شدگان در دوره هاي دكتر اي عمومي رشت ه هاي پزشكي، دندانپزشكي و /3/ شوراي عالي برنا م ه ريزي علوم پزشكي مورخ 8
داروسازي و يا مقطع كارشناسي در شعب بين المللي دانشگاه هاي علوم پزشك ي ، حتي در صورتيكه در مقطع كارشناسي از آموزش رايگان
برخوردار نبوده اند، ملزم به پرداخت شهر ي ه در مقطع قبولي مي باشند. 6) دارندگان مدرك كارشناسي ارشد و يا بالاتر مجاز به شركت در
آزمون سراسري، از محل اين مصوبه نم يباشند. 7) داوطلبان ذكور مشمول خدمت سربازي، از نظر معافيت تحصيلي مشكلي نداشته باشند

----------


## Asalin

ممنون از شما که لطف کردین که به من گفتین.ولی خیلی خیلی خیلی .... ناراحتم .یع نی هیچچچ راهی نداره.

----------


## Asalin

چه قانون های مسخره ای میزارن.من اگه فوق لیسانس کشاورزیم به دردم میخورد و کار پیدا میکردم کله ام خراب نبود که دوباره بشینم بخونم.و این همه سال و عمرم رو هدر بدم. :Y (443):  :Y (443):  :Y (443):

----------


## shiva_73

سلام مرسي از همه به خصوص الي و موهي عزيز لطفا ادامه بديد واقعا با ديدن تلاش دوستايي مثل شما انرژي ميگيرم  :Y (694):

----------


## shalvarak09

منم هستم فقط توبرنامت واسه درسهاي تخصصي وقت بيشتري بذاروتوبرنامت بعدمطالعه هردرس تست هست؟

----------


## shalvarak09

درس هاي تخصصي تاموقع كنكورجندباردوره ميشن؟

----------


## shalvarak09

سلام آبجي النازتوي برنامت درس هاي تخصصي مثل زيست جندباردوره ميشن؟

----------


## personal

سلام به بچه های عزیز! من کنکوری 93 نیستم اما کنکوریهای 93 رو دوست دارم :Y (647):  بنظر من برنامه گروهی جواب نمیده خودتونو الاف نکنید هیچ کس با برنامه بغل دستیش به نتیجه نمیرسه هرکس با توجه به نقاط ضعف و قوتش میتونه بهترین برنامه رو برا خودش ردیف کنه بجای برنامه های کلی بهتره هرکس مشکلاتشو با برنامه خودش بیاد بگه بقیه کمکش کنند چون برنامه هرکس برا خودشه ممکنه ینفر بخواد هفته ای 20 ساعت زیست بخونه اونیکی 10 ساعت اینطوری بجایی نمیرسید بهتره یکوچولو خودتون هم برا خودتون برنامه داشته باشید همش که مشاور بغلتون نیست خودتونو گول نزنید دوستان! حالا از من دردکشیده نصیحت از شما هم نشنیدن موفق باشید :Y (518):

----------


## mahsa92

ازتون دعوت میکنم به تاپیک منم سر بزنید و نظرتون راجع به برنامه بگید
برنامه ریزی گروهی تجربی های دو رقمی 93!

----------


## sepi

فقط بگید بینم تاثیر مستقیم 25 درصد نهایی شد؟یعنی دیگ مثبت نیس؟!!!

----------


## zariz

ینی کسی  نخاد دوره دکتری هم بخونه سهمیه مناطق نداره؟

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

این تاپیکا چرا داره خاک میخوره؟
تاپیک بیا بالا درسخونارو پیدا کن

----------


## bahar155

با سلام.
میخواستم یه برنامه برای مرور برام بنویسید در حالی که من زمین شناسی و فیزیک پیش و عربی رو نخوندم و باید تو زمان باقی مانده برای ازمون ازمایشی سنجش 23(خرداد) آماده بشم ممنون میشم در ضمن بیشتر درسا به دلیل وقفه فراموش شدن....لطفا زود پاسخ بدید.

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> با سلام.
> میخواستم یه برنامه برای مرور برام بنویسید در حالی که من زمین شناسی و فیزیک پیش و عربی رو نخوندم و باید تو زمان باقی مانده برای ازمون ازمایشی سنجش 23(خرداد) آماده بشم ممنون میشم در ضمن بیشتر درسا به دلیل وقفه فراموش شدن....لطفا زود پاسخ بدید.


بهترین برنامه ریز خود شما هستید!! من خودم واسه چند نفر برنامه ریختم اما اطلاع دقیقی از توانیاشون نداشتم و با اطلاعات سطحی از فرد نمیشه واسش برنامه ریزی درسی رو انجام داد.سعی کن هر روز برنامه خودتو مشخص کنی.

----------


## bahar155

سلام بچه ها عربی هیچی بلد نیستم ایادفیلی هم خوندم هیچی نفهمیدم چی کار کنم کمک کنیددددددددددددد :Yahoo (12): 
 

 	:yahoo (19)::yahoo (19)::yahoo (19)::yahoo (19)::yahoo (19):

----------


## mahsa92

> سلام بچه ها عربی هیچی بلد نیستم ایادفیلی هم خوندم هیچی نفهمیدم چی کار کنم کمک کنیددددددددددددد
>  
> 
>  :yahoo (19)::yahoo (19)::yahoo (19)::yahoo (19)::yahoo (19):


سلام
بحث ترجمه رو فعلا فقط بخون و تستاشم بزن


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## bahar155

چطوری نخونم از روی چی ترجمه هارو بخونم تو رو خدا بیشتر توضیح بدید سخته :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## bahar155

منظورم بخونم بود:yahoo (4): کمکم کنیددددددددددددددددددددد :Yahoo (12):

----------


## mahsa92

> چطوری نخونم از روی چی ترجمه هارو بخونم تو رو خدا بیشتر توضیح بدید سخته


از همون كتاب مبتكران
منم تازه عربي شروع كردم اين ازمون اندازه ٢٤درصد خونده بودم٢٠٪زدم انجنان درصد عربي بالايي ندارم چون تازه شروع كردم
ولي ترجمه رو از مبتكران بخوني ميتوني تستاشو بزني يعني حدودا همون ٢٤٪


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## bahar155

سلام بچه ها چند تا سوال از زیست داشتم؟

1.پیام هایی که از بخش حلزونی گوش و نیم دایره  کجا میره؟؟؟کدومش میره استخوان گیجگاهی؟؟

2.آیا همه ی ماهی ها دارای گیرنده ی مکانیکی اند یا ماهی هایی که استخوانی اند؟

3.بافت پوششی دارای مژه اند یا مژک ؟

----------


## bahar155

4.جنس mRna و tRna چیه؟

----------


## mahsa92

> سلام بچه ها چند تا سوال از زیست داشتم؟
> 
> 1.پیام هایی که از بخش حلزونی گوش و نیم دایره  کجا میره؟؟؟کدومش میره استخوان گیجگاهی؟؟
> 
> 2.آیا همه ی ماهی ها دارای گیرنده ی مکانیکی اند یا ماهی هایی که استخوانی اند؟
> 
> 3.بافت پوششی دارای مژه اند یا مژک ؟


بهار درصدات چندن؟چند وقته شروع كردي؟


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## bahar155

چطور مگه سوالای ضایعی پرسیدم؟:yahoo (4):

----------


## mahsa92

> چطور مگه سوالای ضایعی پرسیدم؟:yahoo (4):


نه نه عزيزم اصلا اينطور نيست
خواستم اگه سطحمون يكي باشه (حدودا)
با هم بريم جلو اگه مايل باشي


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## bahar155

زیاد قوی نیستم تقریبا درسارو خوندم چند تا اشکال دارم باید رو تستها کار کنم اگر مایل باشید بگید تا من چیکار کنم که با هم جلو بریم:yahoo (1):

----------


## bahar155

جوابهای سوالای منو کسی نمیدونه؟

----------

